
33 concepts every JavaScript developer should know - kiyanwang
https://github.com/leonardomso/33-js-concepts#readme
======
brogrammer2018
Further discussion

Link:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18227837](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18227837)

